# 2012 X5 E70



## ThomasLee (11 mo ago)

My taillift and glovebox and aircon stop working and then all of a sudden it starts working again. All three are simultaneously every time. Now all three stopped working and never came on again. Bmw say it is not possible because they do not work together. But this is wat happens. Anyone any idea.


----------

